# Ammo



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

What is she up to these days?


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

She won the San Diego derby, 245 points!!!!!!!!


----------



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

That GIRL is really something!!!


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hold on, Bill just drove from California to South Carolina and just won the Palmetto derby, 250 Points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

golden boy 2 said:


> Hold on, Bill just drove from California to South Carolina and just won the Palmetto derby, 250 Points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you are quite the jokester....


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Ever get the impression that someone is talking themselves?

I don't know, it just comes off that way to me.;-)


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

is there something going on with this dog and her owners and akc.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

kip said:


> is there something going on with this dog and her owners and akc.


Is that a question or a statement


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

is this a big secret or somethink or do you get banished if you bring it up.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Kip, ever since you wrote the last thing about Ammo, everybody's too busy watching to see how she poops.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Kip, ever since you wrote the last thing about Ammo, everybody's too busy watching to see how she poops.


Do tell. I wore out five heeling sticks to get my dog to stretch at the line. Guess I have some more training to do.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

DoubleHaul said:


> Do tell. I wore out five heeling sticks to get my dog to stretch at the line. Guess I have some more training to do.


i thought maybe that was what it was about.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks, i got the story, sounds like someone has a poor looser attitude.


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

kip said:


> is there something going on with this dog and her owners and akc.


YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

junbe said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!


Well?????? You can't just throw something out like that without illuminating the rest of us


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

DoubleHaul said:


> Do tell. I wore out five heeling sticks to get my dog to stretch at the line.


:razz::razz:


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> :razz::razz:


how did you do that!


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

junbe said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!


A quick search of the AKC Secretary's pages back through October 2009 shows no action by the AKC at this time up to and including the Febuary posting. Although there are other RTFer's listed there. Interesting reading for those who don't go there much.

http://www.akc.org/about/secretarys_page.cfm


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

greg magee said:


> A quick search of the AKC Secretary's pages back through October 2009 shows no action by the AKC at this time up to and including the Febuary posting. Although there are other RTFer's listed there. Interesting reading for those who don't go there much.
> 
> http://www.akc.org/about/secretarys_page.cfm


You are exactly right Greg. Nothing posted because nothing has been finalized. Still an ongoing issue.

Everyones glee at another's expense is really not pretty. Envy, jealousy and petty BS come to mind. Some of you need to grow up and get a life. If you want to take someone down or try to, get out there and train and try to beat them on the field. Good luck with that. Instead of speculating, call the man and ask him. I doubt if any of you would do that, much easier to talk s**t from your keyboard.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bill, You have not successfully gotten this thread locked.

You have successfully earned yourself a warning for poor sportsmanship on RTF. (In this context, "poor sportsmanship" equals insulting comments.) For the rest of you looking to stir up nonsense, on either side of the issue....cool it.

I find it a bit ironic that folks seem to want to repeatedly use RTF as a place to kick about scuttlebut based upon third party information as a means to try to hammer someone for alleged poor sportsmanship. It's like the old adage of the pot calling the kettle black.

If you have a factual item to post from the AKC site, or some other spot have at it. Until then, use this board with GOOD SPORTSMANSHIP.

Post about others on RTF as you'd like others to write about you.

Nobody's being protected here. The resource -aka RTF is being protected, by virtue of our requirement that the golden rule be adhered to.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

kip said:


> thanks, i got the story, sounds like someone has a poor looser attitude.


remember there are always two sides to a story


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Jeff Huntington said:


> remember there are always two sides to a story


Amen




.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jeff Huntington said:


> remember there are always two sides to a story


Agreed completely.

Please just treat others the way you'd like to be treated. Please write about others the way you'd like to be written about.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Bill, You have not successfully gotten this thread locked.
> 
> You have successfully earned yourself a warning for poor sportsmanship on RTF. (In this context, "poor sportsmanship" equals insulting comments.) For the rest of you looking to stir up nonsense, on either side of the issue....cool it.
> 
> ...


sorry chris for getting you all riled up. i seem to do that everytime i post. 
i dont understand why so many here are so thin skinned. when lanse got suspended for using the "C" word he was man enough to come on her and admit what he did, hell for what i heard bill said i could have been suspended 100 times. yes i did give a judge the finger after the placements where given at a trial. i believe that people should speak from the heart. if more did and stoped hiding behind false names and lurking around this board i fill would be alot better. look at our country, if more would have spoke up sooner maybe things wouldnt be as bad as they are now.
sorry about all the bad spelling and grammar, im a cowboy not a english major. and bill keep giving em hell! i wont ever stop.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Kip, cowboy? I thought you were Mississippi "*******"!!!!!!!!!!!! See you soon.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Mark Sehon said:


> Kip, cowboy? I thought you were Mississippi "*******"!!!!!!!!!!!! See you soon.


well that to. is it you are smith thats a chalmation?


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

kip said:


> sorry chris for getting you all riled up. i seem to do that everytime i post.
> i dont understand why so many here are so thin skinned. when lanse got suspended for using the "C" word he was man enough to come on her and admit what he did, hell for what i heard bill said i could have been suspended 100 times. yes i did give a judge the finger after the placements where given at a trial. i believe that people should speak from the heart. if more did and stoped hiding behind false names and lurking around this board i fill would be alot better. look at our country, if more would have spoke up sooner maybe things wouldnt be as bad as they are now.
> sorry about all the bad spelling and grammar, im a cowboy not a english major. and bill keep giving em hell! i wont ever stop.


For what you heard that Bill said....

Nevermind!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

It's a tricky thing.

I just don't want to allow RTF threads to degrade into rumor mill and name calling. 

Kip, I wish I had the time to swing by your place a few years ago when we were down your way putting on that prize money event.

We'll cross paths at a trial some day I'd imagine. Who knows, maybe you'll have reason to give me the finger! 

Chris


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> It's a tricky thing.
> 
> I just don't want to allow RTF threads to degrade into rumor mill and name calling.
> 
> ...


Chris, a case of pepto bismol or mylanta on the way. Your choice!! Herding cats regards...


----------



## Bailey and Cappy's Mom (Aug 17, 2009)

deleted


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't pay any attention to rumors and frankly, I don't care....I can only control myself and what I do anyway....

I just wanted to say, I met Ammo and her owners in the Spillway and loved 'em. 

I have a half brother to Ammo. He shows the stretch, can mark and exhibits a lot of those tendencies...I wouldn't trade him for the world 

Peace to everyone


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

Cat Squirrel said:


> I just wanted to say, I met Ammo and her owners in the Spillway and loved 'em.
> 
> Peace to everyone


I too had the pleasure of meeting Bill & Micki, talked to her this morning. All these people want to do is compete with a truly talented dog! Let someone else swim in the political sess pool.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

My dogs stretch every time they get out of the kennel


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

When is Bill going to break Ammo out for the spring trial season???


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

What's all the hullabaloo about a dog stretching? I'm lost.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Kip

Smith and Timmy are Chalmations. I fall under the ******* term.

How about Mississippi Hippie instead of *******?


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Mark Sehon said:


> Kip
> 
> Smith and Timmy are Chalmations. I fall under the ******* term.
> 
> How about Mississippi Hippie instead of *******?


 no i used to be a hippie as well as alot of other things that go along with a hippie.  ******* fits better now.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

kip said:


> no i used to be a hippie as well as alot of other things that go along with a hippie.  ******* fits better now.




Hahaha


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

I had the pleasure of meeting and training with Bill and AMMO last summer. Incredibly nice guy and very talented dog.


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

Id really love to know what the issue is. I followed the story about ammo throughout my last tour in Iraq. Even bought a half brother. Was a great story I'd be very disapointed if there was a scandle. I think it would be as devastating to me as President Clinton and his intern.


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

President Clinton had an intern???????????


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

golden boy 2 said:


> President Clinton had an intern???????????


He did indeed.


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh did Hilary find out????


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

Well he referred to her as "that woman" but I think if I remember right she was an intern.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Yall dont be starting rumors now!!


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I need more info. Can anyone tell me the whole story?


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Is the rumor about Ammo - that she is not a chocolate lab but really a chesapeake. 
(We chessie people can only dream)


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I too had the pleasure of meeting Bill when he was running a Derby in MD. and he was very nice to me. I went to watch my first Derby and him and I bull chitted for a little while. I had no clue who he or Ammo was at the time and he seemed like a prety cool guy. We talked a bout hunting and I would have no problem at all sharing a blind with him. 

Last I heard Ammo was doing some pretty nice retrieves goose hunting.
________
WEED


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

You met Bill Clinton running a derby?


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

moscowitz said:


> Is the rumor about Ammo - that she is not a chocolate lab but really a chesapeake.
> (We chessie people can only dream)


James Mauney put a chesapeake in Bills box while they were out training 1 day. shhhhhhh
________
THREESOME AMATEUR


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I heard Kip bought a sretching brown poodle.

It's been showing promise but he skipped the derby for the big stuff.

First one out of the gate he tries to John Wayne off the point and gets dropped. 

Last I heard from Kip he was M Fing the judges after ribbon ceremony and basically claimed he had goats that were better than the placing dogs. 

Kip, the game offers so much more than ribbons man. 

Embrace it and learn to love the people. 

Cabrito regards,


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I heard Kip bought a sretching brown poodle.
> 
> It's been showing promise but he skipped the derby for the big stuff.
> 
> ...


 what i said was i have seen goats that could set up better test than what i have seen some judges do.  my poodle is doing great! almost got the stretch down pat! only problem is he has the water attitude of a golden. just kinda floats.


----------



## T Farmer (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats funnyright there!!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

hahahahaha


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

T Farmer said:


> Thats funnyright there!!


hey dude! how is that bad ass dog of yours doing?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

kip said:


> what i said was i have seen goats that could set up better test than what i have seen some judges do.


Listen Kip.

You can't have it both ways.

You can either run 52 trials a year and deal with someone sitting in a chair like "The Weekend at Bernie's" or have a nice trial without 10 poison birds and a triple mom & pop.

Either way, your poodle ain't going to make it if you can't get her loose. Stretching is key.

Don't worry about the water attitude...

Water ain't that important at a trial anyway.

The weekend is won in the first series. Trust me.

Good luck man, and remember when it gets hot to shave her down so she won't get too hot. Might help with the floating problem too.

Keep a puff on the tail regards,


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

i think water test at a field trial are a waste of time. i know some judges that do because they throw the birds away from the water. makes me wonder why i spend so much time tryin to get my dogs to get in.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

kip said:


> i think water test at a field trial are a waste of time. i know some judges that do because they throw the birds away from the water. makes me wonder why i spend so much time tryin to get my dogs to get in.


 
Good Point


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Is anyone else on this board wondering how Guthrie knows so much about training a poodle....... I think i know what his next "big dog" that he has been braggin' about it..... 


And Kippy- I've heard that poodles respond really well to putting a steak on the other side of the pond..... use it as a lure. (Ken told me that).


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Is anyone else on this board wondering how Guthrie knows so much about training a poodle....... I think i know what his next "big dog" that he has been braggin' about it.....
> 
> 
> And Kippy- I've heard that poodles respond really well to putting a steak on the other side of the pond..... use it as a lure. (Ken told me that).


Guthrie is retired from the retriever games and only lurks.

I think the guy posting as Guthrie hacked into Cheech & Chong's account.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Guthrie is retired from the retriever games and only lurks.
> 
> I think the guy posting as Guthrie hacked into Cheech & Chong's account.
> 
> Chris


 
If the real Ken Guthrie is out there lurking, drop me an email if you need me to reset your password so this imposter quits bumping your post count!

Chris


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

golden boy 2 said:


> President Clinton had an intern???????????


Did the intern run field trials with a poodle? I'm really lost now????

Shouldn't this be moved to the POTUS site?


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh NO! This is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too entertaining! Besides, it's field trial politiks, not the Gooberment!

Chris, I think fatherhood has brought out the sensitive side of Gut!

I'm bettin' that Kip's poodle is a "party" poodle, regards!

Vicki


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> I'm bettin' that Kip's poodle is a "party" poodle, regards!


I think so.... I heard it's got some white and silver in it..... slightly resembles a pit bull.......


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> I think so.... I heard it's got some white and silver in it..... slightly resembles a pit bull.......


 
Does he have his own TV show??? Pit Bull or Boss or something like that?


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

kip said:


> what i said was i have seen goats that could set up better test than what i have seen some judges do.


Must have been that last one I judged. I heard Kip set up all the tests for me.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> If the real Ken Guthrie is out there lurking, drop me an email if you need me to reset your password so this imposter quits bumping your post count!
> 
> Chris


Chris,

I thought Gut was a figment of our imagination like the q man zoo trainer guy ya'll talk about sometimes.

As usual I guess I'm just lost.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Man, this is inside joke on top of inside joke. I opened the thread as I really like Ammo, Bill and Mickie. Ran against them when Ammo was just starting the derby. I haven't heard of any controversy unless the "Ammo stretch" is against the rules, don't know who Kip is or where he runs, don't know if I have run under him or visa versa, are you joking about Guthrie or is there a real imposter? 

I couldn't be more lost, but I would expect to see Ammo running AA this summer.

John

ps:
For my sanity I just went to read the latest on Pupup and that sticky is gone?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Guthrie was last seen playing Duck Hunter on Nintendo.

I tricked him into giving me his password when I claimed I'd give him the PX90 "Secret to Stretching" workout for dogs.

Last I heard Dozer was as limber as an angel hair noodle and competing in ice dancing for dogs.

I'd rather use his name than create a new account because I figured with his reputation his street cred could go nowhere but up.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> Man, this is inside joke on top of inside joke. I opened the thread as I really like Ammo, Bill and Mickie. Ran against them when Ammo was just starting the derby. I haven't heard of any controversy unless the "Ammo stretch" is against the rules, don't know who Kip is or where he runs, don't know if I have run under him or visa versa, are you joking about Guthrie or is there a real imposter?
> 
> I couldn't be more lost, but I would expect to see Ammo running AA this summer.
> 
> ...


Here you go, John.....your "sanity" relief...... 

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49852


----------

